# Silicon Sleeves or Case for Batteries



## WernerK (11/3/16)

Hi

any idea where i can buy those silicon sleeves ro plastic cases for 18650 batteries?


----------



## Andre (11/3/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/silicone-18650-battery-cover-holder
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/battery-case/


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/3/16)

My go to battery carry is the vape king offering. 1 or 2 batteries will just not cut it for me 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/efest-6pc-battery-holder-for-18650.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WernerK (11/3/16)

Great! thanks so much guys!


----------

